# Buddy Guy in Hamilton and Toronto



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Two new dates released today.

Massey Hall 4/21/07

Hamilton place on 4/22/07

Plenty of time to get your tickets.


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

hey, who's playing at hamilton, because i live close to there, i might want to go see it.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Aw c'mon he's gotta come to Montreal !:food-smiley-015:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just scored two tickets for the show in Hamilton. Excellent seats.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Aw c'mon he's gotta come to Montreal !:food-smiley-015:


That would be cool. To bad the Esquire Show Bar is now a strip joint.

That's where all the blues guys used to play in town.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

saw Buddy at massey hall last year, great show!! :banana:


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking forward to this one. Should be great.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Concert is this coming weekend, looking forward to this one. Had the tickets for ages.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> Concert is this coming weekend, looking forward to this one. Had the tickets for ages.


I've seen Buddy a couple of times. Really fun, really loud. Loves the ladies.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The show tonight at Hamilton Place was great. I love that place. Great seating and great acoustics. Buddy was in fine form. A highlight was when he strolled through the audience and at one point, handed over his guitar to a 14 year old kid, he proceeded to rock with the band for about 10 minutes and let me tell you, this kid could play. What an experience for a youngster. Great stuff.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Went to the Buddy Guy show last night at Hamilton place. Another great show. Local Blues Man Steve Strongman and his band opened up. Very nice set for them.


----------

